# SS: Ford Escort RS Cosworth



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

_IT'S IN NORWEGIAN, YOU COULD TRY GOOGLE TRANSLATE IF YOU WANT TO READ ASWELL. _

Ford Escort RS Cosworth










Denne bilen skulle få en vinterklargjøring med kun en runde med maskinen og resten
for hånd. Så møkkete som den var når jeg så bilen i verkstedet tenkte jeg at det
skulle bli en hard case. Fikk fortalt at lakken er 3 år gammel, og er en orginal
Ford farge. Bilen ble målt etter vaskeprossesen og kom ikke under 200 MY på bilen,
så var greit med lakk og ta av. Bilen viste seg også å være mellomslipt, så det lå
noen sliperiper under klarlakken. Men da visste jeg at det var iallefall 2 lag med
klarlakk.

Vask:

SV Carbath
Sheepskin mitt
Mac1 Prickbort
CG Maxi Suds II
Pinnacle
Gritguard
Clay:

CG Aggressive
Megs Aggressive
ONR som lube
Maskering:

Diverse 3M teip
"Maskeringspapir"
Stødig hånd
Korrigering:

Menzerna SIP
MG #80
Grønn uberpad (medium)
Gul Megs pad
(medium-ish)
Finishing:

2 lag med CG Jetseal m/herdetid på 15 og 20 min
SV Insignis
Ruter:

Nanolotus proff ruteforsegling
CG Streak free glass cleaner
Eksos:

Vanlig stålull med såpe
CG Metal Shine
Matteklut (for å matte ned
lakk)
Felger og dekk:

Valetpro Bilberry 1:4
Valetpro børster
Mac1 Prickbort
DP Tire
Gloss
70 grader varmt høyttrykk
Gummi og plast:

CG New Look Trim Gel
3M GPAC
Diverse:

Makita 9227CB
3M bakplate
Alt fra cheapo MF til Green monster
MF.
Lilla engangshansker som er tykke
3M Sun Gun
Så til jobben...
Kom til lakkverkstedet hvor bilen sto og fikk litt hakeslipp når jeg så den. Den var
"noe" møkkete der den sto og skinte under kunstig lys. Så ikke noe på bilen før jeg
begynte å vaske, da det ikke var noe lakk i sikte - bare 2 cm med møkk. 
































































Felgene var selvfølgelig kritthvite, og jeg kunne tenke meg at de skulle by på
problemer litt senere. Fant også noen utsatte steder med tanke på inn- og utgang av
bilen.





































Det var heeelt klart at det var mye mer møkk enn det var lakk. Tipper på noen tusen
MY. Mens jeg sto der å lo litt av den møkkete bilen tenkte jeg også at denne må ha
lite eller ingen beskyttelse. Clay skulle jo bli, gøy, tenkte jeg.



















Spylte først av bilen med 50-60 grader varmt vann med Foma høyttrykksspyler. Det
meste forsvant for det blotte øyet, men det gjensto mye vaskearbeid før vi kunne
tenke på tørk og maskering. Prickbort ble påført etter spyling og lot det jobbe i
noen minutter.



















Spylte av bilen igjen og mye forsvant denne runder også gitt. Nå var det neimen ikke
mye vann som hang igjen på bilen gitt. Noe var det, men det lå i titalls minutter
uten endring.










Felgene trengte jo sårt en omgang med litt tender, love and care. Så neste steg på
lista ble jo helt klart de kritthvite, grå for øyeblikket, Compomotive felgene. Sånn
ble de etter Bilberry, og kun spyling.



















Var jo ikke helt det utslaget jeg håpet på, men skitt au. Fant frem børstene og
begynte å sause inn felgene i Bilberry igjen.



















Det skulle vise å være helt sjuukt mye inngrodd møkk på innsiden av felgene.
Bestemte meg for å ta av framhjulene og ta de innenfra og ut når jeg så hvor mye
riper dette kom til å lage på felgene. Inspiserte hjulbrønner og tok de lett også.
Sauset inn med prickbort og lot det stå 1 minutt eller så før jeg svampet de. Spylte
deretter på avstand pga mansjetter og sunt fett for bilen.





































Ble et helt greit resultat dette. Jeg visste at jeg måtte skynde meg litt fordi jeg
hadde bilen kun en dag. Sånn så felgen ut på innsiden etter en kvart runde med
børster og Bilberry.










Felger 1, Kenneth 0. Jeg tok opp kampen med møkka og kjempet meg fra baksiden og ut.
Endte opp med et noenlunde greit resultat. Men igjen tok tiden meg igjen, så det
måtte bli som det ble.




























Her er høyre framhjul før vask. Har dessverre ingen av etter, bortsett fra at
resultatet stort sett ble likt på begge sider.




























Bakfelgene var slettes ikke ille på baksiden, så de fikk bare kjørt børster i
flertall igjennom eikene. B)



















Så sto eksosstussen for tur. Denne hadde jeg gledet meg lenge til, fordi eieren
trodde ikke denne var rustfri. Det skal sies at det trodde ikke jeg første gangen
heller. Men når jeg så bakpotta fra siden når jeg vasket felgene, så glinset det
litt der, så vasket stussen litt og fant ut denne blir bliiiing! Picture time.




























Her har jeg satt opp kamera på stativ for at dere skal kunne se de forskjellige
stegene, og jeg skal prøve å forklare underveis.

Brukte CG Metal Shine, stålull med såpe og matteklut.










Fuktet stålullen med vann, så det skulle bli litt skum og glid og brukte kun rette
bevegelser i en retning.




























Deretter dro jeg ut litt "godsaker" fra innsiden med stålull og polerte ytterste
"ringen" på stussen.



















Så gikk jeg igang med matteklut og CG Metal Shine som også ble jobbet med i samme
retning som forrige runde.










Dette ga meg dette resultatet som jeg ble fornøyd med. Jeg syns det er spesielt
viktig å få endestussen til å se bra ut, for den legger til og med Ola Normann til.
Så det er ekstra gøy. Samtidig som det er noe helt annet å jobbe med polering. Er en
flott avveksling egentlig.



















Her har jeg satt opp en bildeserie som er kronologisk. Dette viser stegene før,
stålull og etter matteklut med CG Metal Shine.




























La igjen litt oljer og godsaker på gulvet dette gitt. Merkelig... :huh:










Vasket bilen etter dette med godvilja og radio til. Har ingen bilder fra selve
prosessen, men tok litt av vaskevannet oppi en gjennomsiktig boks for å se hvor mye
som faktisk sitter igjen etter avspyling, 2 runder avfetting og spyling med
varmtvann.










Clay sto for tur, og her kjørte jeg og eier på med CG agressiv clay og Megs sin
agressive clay.










Etter ett panel...










Tørket bilen og kjørte den foran vaskeområdet for å svabre ut vann og sånt. Der fikk
jeg en lite overraskelse gitt. Grep muligheten i samme slengen å lagde litt beach
reklame for Scandicshine. I present; Scandicshine Beach Resort.



















Trillet bilen tilbake igjen og inspector Kenneth tok 3M Sun Gun fatt og gikk seg en
runde. Syns lakken var noe flat etter hele prosessen og gledet meg til resultatet
allerede nå. Bilen var helt ren og ubeskyttet til tusen - Akkurat sånn det bør være
så ting får heft.








































































































































Jeg var litt målløs faktisk. Hvordan kunne dette ha seg at den var så strøken i
lakken? Bilen hadde myk lakk og lite RDS og nesten enda mindre swirls. Den var lett
og jobbe med også. En skikkelig nybegynner lakk. En du ikke trengte å anstrenge seg
så mye for å få strøken. Men akkurat hard nok til å ikke ripe med MF eller lage
hologrammer med ett steg. Så nå var det bare å maskere og fyre Makita'n.



















Noen 50-50'r som alltid. Det var som sagt ikke store greiene her.




































































































Fant ut at vi brukte Menzerna SIP og grønn uber pad (medium). Og det fungerte gull.
Etter wipedown så man ikke antydning til kjørespor eller noe annet med verken LED
eller 3M Sun Gun. Kjørte litt zenith metode på refiningen så gikk det helt fint!
Under her har jeg inspisert etter maskinbruken var ferdig.








































































































































Dette var da etter wipedown med 3M GPAC. Så var det finishing, ruter og lister for
tur. Her har jeg ingen bilder fra noen prosesser da tiden virkelig begynte å fly fra
meg. Dere vet akkurat hvordan det er regner jeg med. Men det ble mye finishing
bilder.






















































































































Etter en kveld og en hel dag ble bilen veldig klar for vinteren med sine 300 hk og
4x4. Alt i alt var det en ålreit jobb, men forutså ikke så jævlige felger. Men alt
gikk som det skulle og bilen har vel ikke vært blankere før! Ny eier er strålende
fornøyd, og det er bra fordi han skal lakke bilen min med 4-5 lag klarlakk til våren
igjen. 

Er det noen spørsmål eller lignende så må dere gjerne spørre og grave så skal jeg
svare så godt jeg kan. Happy reading!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

so nice, i want one


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow pictures say a 1000 words 

Good job as I cannot read Norwegian
Looks great


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Very nice work, For us in the UK if you install google toolbar you get the page translated into english.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Such a nice colour... on such a nice car!

Great job!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

That was absolutely filthy before, and now looks a million times better.

Love these cars, and im liking the wheels on there too.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the amount of dirt inside those wheels :lol: yeah agree nice set of compomotives....


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Wow car looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

What a truly stunning looking car :argie:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Agreed, stunning car but an even better colour, never seen one in that colour before


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that is a stunning car :argie: mark aka viper and kev will be alng soon to look at porn


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Quality piece of work :thumb:

1, I 'd hate to think how much that costs to run in Norway :doublesho
2, Whats happening with the MK2 in the background  

John


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Great transformation matey


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Lovely correction work.

Is that Subaru Blue?

:thumb:


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

looks awesome, its crying out for a HUGE brake conversion though


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's one thing I love about my white Speedlines. When you clean them up they look awesome!

Great work.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
top job...:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Ser godt ud! Skønt at se nogle scandinaviere poste herinde engang imellem, sjældent at det sker. Og hvilket post : o ) 

Men, trods alt virker detailing til at være slået mere igennem i Norge, end her i Danmark. 

Venligst,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Couldnt understand a ruddy word, but pictures speek a thousand words, lovely


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> What a truly stunning looking car :argie:


I AGREE :argie:

It was a tad dirty to start with though


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great job paint looks in top nick:thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Interested in knowing more about Swissvax Insignis. Anyone got details?


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Quality piece of work :thumb:
> 
> 1, I 'd hate to think how much that costs to run in Norway :doublesho
> 2, Whats happening with the MK2 in the background
> ...


1. He paid 22 500 GBP for this one. 
2. The MK2 is getting refurbished and the arches will be widened. 



typefern said:


> Lovely correction work.
> 
> Is that Subaru Blue?
> 
> :thumb:


It's actually a original Ford color, but from US.



the_prophet said:


> looks awesome, its crying out for a HUGE brake conversion though


:thumb:



Ebbe J said:


> Ser godt ud! Skønt at se nogle scandinaviere poste herinde engang imellem, sjældent at det sker. Og hvilket post : o )
> 
> Men, trods alt virker detailing til at være slået mere igennem i Norge, end her i Danmark.
> 
> ...


Takk for det. Hehe, ja, det er da noen nordmenn her. Detailing ble populært i sommer. 



[email protected] said:


> Couldnt understand a ruddy word, but pictures speek a thousand words, lovely


I'll do a english version next time. Sorry, I got lazy. :tumbleweed:



Markyt001 said:


> Interested in knowing more about Swissvax Insignis. Anyone got details?


I'll give it a shot.

52% of pure, Brazilian white carnuba wax, has good durability, extreme beading and sheeting, wetlook, nice glaze and depth, can also be used on matte finish. Aaah, almost forgot, watermelon scent! :thumb:

Thanks for all comments and questions.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Trust me to notice the mk2 escort as well,great work on the cossie:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful finish! :thumb:


----------



## Mick Doohan (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the Cossie!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

great work


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

stunning colour and a good detail. im being picky here but i hate gappy front bumpers!!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

[QUOTE = EastUpperGooner; 1910315] Very nice work, for us in the UK if you install google toolbar you get the page translated into english.  [/ QUOTE]

Yeah it did it for me too!!!:thumb:

Looks like a great job done on a fabulous car!!:driver:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work on a fantastic car!:thumb: :driver:

Enjoyed the write-up, (got it to translate) and good photo's too!


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  

Good to know that the Google translate tool works well. It's a useful tool!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a stunning colour :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracker of a car in that colour, and it looks lovely in the afters shots


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

one of the best details I have seen.........


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

stunning,and in that colour :argie::argie: my car is as dirty as thathat was now


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow how filthy was that car...love the mud depth pictures! Storming turnaround there! :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

excellent car, superb finish...and love this colour.. whats it called?


----------



## garytc78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Stunning cossie that is


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Teabag said:


> excellent car, superb finish...and love this colour.. whats it called?


I'm not quite sure what the colour is called. It's a Ford US colour. I could get you the paintcode if you want?

And thanks again for all the comments. It's really a motivator to post my work here when I get these kind of comments. 

The car came out nice, and still looks the same. The rims doesnt though, but the dirt dont stick as they did. And it better not. :devil:


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW :doublesho

This car is stunning, also mad colour for a esc cos. I like it, also the wheels really suit it.
Excelent work guys. What a turn around. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Such awesome work!


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I didnt need to get it translated from Norwegian to understand, detail as its own universal language!
Very well done, the car looks fantastic now, both for the work you did on it as well for the quality of its paint job, very good if Im not wrong...
Cheers!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

stunning stuff

love cossies, and that colour is wow

yes please paint code be good, as looks really nice and imo better than imperial blue 

top stuff


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I am in LOVE :argie::argie::argie::argie:

Stunning finish on that car :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Cracking job, love that colour, love the cossies.


----------

